

Ask HN: Who uses Parse? - hobonumber1

I&#x27;m a heavy Parse user (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;parse.com) and am considering building a developer-focussed product on top of Parse. I&#x27;m interested to know how many of you guys are currently using or have previously used Parse.<p>Thanks for replying!
======
ed
I have a lot of experience with Parse. What are you considering building?
There are definitely some gaps in the product, particularly a sane job
scheduler. I also found it tricky to deal with the relatively short timeouts,
which ate a lot of our cycles to track down and work around.

Unfortunately my next few projects won't be built on Parse, which is too bad
because I know and really like the team, and think there should be something a
little more abstracted than Heroku for building a backend service.

------
karmanmike
We used parse for the DB of our game on Playstation Mobile. Really enjoyed
developing with the service but the app never saw a huge amount of traffic.

Plan on trying it out with a few larger jobs in the near future.
[http://karmaninteractive.com/2013tikirush/](http://karmaninteractive.com/2013tikirush/)

------
juddernaught
I use Parse Cloud, the express framework, for creating an endpoint which can
send push notifications to specific iOS devices.

------
hobonumber1
I'm specifically curious to know how many people have used Parse Core (the
cloud DB service).

------
anonfunction
We use parse for publicapis.com and have no complaints.

